# Log Hauler



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

In an earlier blog I saw where one subject was in need ofhow to load and remove large logs. I had the same problem. A come-along was just too time consuming. I built the four point frame from 1 1/2 inch rollbar steel. I took it to a muffler shop and had it bent to the angles I had drawn out on a full scale diagram. The top collector was tubbing with the inside diameter larger than the rollbar. We welded an i-bolt in the middle of the four tubes to hang the snatch-block on. After the log is drug to and lifted to the back of the trailer I remove the cable from the snatch block and just let the winch pull the log onto the trailer. A friend gave me the roller that is mounted to the back of the trailer 1/4" higher than the back of the trailer. This allows the log to roll onto the trailer without hanging up on the square edge of the trailer. I can remove the roller when not needed. I can also use the winch to unload the logs. That is why the chain runs over the top of the collector. When I choke the log at the forward end I can use the cable to pull the log backward. The tubes were wanting to come out of the tubes so I ran the chain over the collector. If I would just drill the tubes and pin them with pressure pins it would do the same. I also have four tubes forward of the fenders to move the posts to if needed. I will take a video of it in operation some day and attach it to this blog. The winch is a 9500 lb superwinch. I have jack stands for putting under the end of the trailer if the log is too heavy hanging on the end.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is similar to my "Urban Log Recovery Unit". Except mine is not as big, it will only haul one big one or a couple smaller ones. But that makes it easy to get in say a back yard someplace...I can even just unhook it and push it up to the log, it's very light. Balanced right it can be pushed/pulled by a couple guys even loaded. Mine is a tilt trailer and very low to the ground. Same concept as yours, arch to lift the log onto the trailer.(my "pulley" is a roller on top of the arch) Then straight hook and drag them into place. The long tongue lets me haul 16'ers without hanging off the back too much...and have hauled them longer. I think those are 10'ers in the picture. Once I get them home I have a skidsteer with pallet forks to unload them.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice rig bugman. My first thought was that you'll regret the pyramid design the first time you want to load a mammoth but then it dawned on me, your design is kind of "forced discipline" you from overloading it. I tend to damn the torpedoes and sandbars, but with that design you can't really overload the trailer. Ingenious.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice rig you've got there. After my last loading session with just a small winch and 4x4s, I been trying to figure out something along your design using the material I have on hand. My pipe is a little heavier so bending is out of the question.
I do have two questions for you. Since the assembly is attached to the side rails of your trailer, do you experience any wracking of the side rails under weight. I was going to attach my to the angle supporting the floor of the trailer right over the axle.
And secondly, how did you stand off to the outside your stake pockets or sockets for the pipe from the side of the side rails so they clear the top face of the angle iron of the top rail. Hope thats clear as to what I'm asking.
Thanks


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey bugman and daren if it's not too much to ask could you guys email me your designs so I cam build them on my trailer I think it's very neat thanks guys my email is [email protected]


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ibangwood said:


> Hey bugman and daren if it's not too much to ask could you guys email me your designs so I cam build them on my trailer I think it's very neat thanks guys my email is [email protected]


That sounds like an offer they won't be able to resist.


----------

